# Looking for some help



## treemandan (Oct 18, 2009)

with a crane. That about sums it up right there. Drop a line.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 19, 2009)

do you need a crane, or some one to work WITH the crane.

I'm looking to start travelling around and work a week here, a week there kinda thing, so far I have 4-5 possible locations to visit.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, I need a crane. Well, maybe not need but I am looking for someone to help with jobs from time to time. I would call around here but I think most crane guys won't touch tree work cept for that crazy guy with the old beat-up one. 
I actually don't think I can compete by contracting the crane like this but am interested in knowing if there are guys out there willing at least to talk. I don't want to get anyone involved in something without talking first.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 21, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I actually don't think I can compete by contracting the crane like this,



Sure you can, schedule 3-4 big removals on the same day, and MOVE the crane around, just picking em apart. Get a big one, too. 60 ton +. make sure you got 2 climbers and at least 2 good guys on the ground. 
then clean up the next day, or chip behind with extra guys. _But move the crane._
Been my trick for years, I'll lease one in a minute when I can get the work.


----------



## FIRESMOKE (Oct 21, 2009)

NEWSWANGER Crane service, from Lancaster County or Farmersville crane from Lancaster county also. Both have experiance with tree work and and are very easy to work with. Like was said before try and schedule a few jobs in the same day to pick apart then go back later and finish the clean-up. 
Farmersville phone # (717) 354-3105
Newswanger crane phone # (717) 859-5550


----------



## treemandan (Oct 21, 2009)

FIRESMOKE said:


> NEWSWANGER Crane service, from Lancaster County or Farmersville crane from Lancaster county also. Both have experiance with tree work and and are very easy to work with. Like was said before try and schedule a few jobs in the same day to pick apart then go back later and finish the clean-up.
> Farmersville phone # (717) 354-3105
> Newswanger crane phone # (717) 859-5550



hey, I really appreciate the help, thanks.


----------



## reprod (Oct 21, 2009)

howdy treemandan,i work for a local co. here in montco.,trees are all we do.you might try my boss we have a 14ton 115'footer,might be a bit small for what you need but never know.Landis tree svc. might not but would not want to speak for him.


----------



## reprod (Oct 21, 2009)

Treemandan,someone else occurs to me,right around the corner from us is someone called The CraneMan,nice equip.lots of tree work.matter of fact he stores his equip at one of our neighbor tree companies yards which is also our chip dump.you might have seen The CraneMan at last years symposium in Lancaster, just one more idea.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 21, 2009)

reprod said:


> howdy treemandan,i work for a local co. here in montco.,trees are all we do.you might try my boss we have a 14ton 115'footer,might be a bit small for what you need but never know.Landis tree svc. might not but would not want to speak for him.



You mean this guy waxing my truck?


----------



## treemandan (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh I miss that truck. Sure tell Rick Mr. Ben is looking for some help with a crane. He knows where I am at by 7 stars. 
Man, you are hanging with Rick's guys? Don't let your guard down and that is all I am gonna say bout that. Nice people though, like to bicker for sure.


----------



## tree md (Oct 21, 2009)

Dan, I don't know if your looking to buy but I just came across one today for 12K here. PM me if you want me to get some details for you.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 21, 2009)

tree md said:


> Dan, I don't know if your looking to buy but I just came across one today for 12K here. PM me if you want me to get some details for you.



No, I am not looking to own a crane, thanks just the same. I don't have the work for it all the time.


----------



## alanarbor (Oct 22, 2009)

Bauman Crane out of Chalfont.
215-822-2753

They have several tree operators, and are very reliable. 23 and 36 ton cranes.

Pete (the crane man) also is excellent, he used to work for them. I don't have his number handy but I'm sure someone here does.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 22, 2009)

alanarbor said:


> Bauman Crane out of Chalfont.
> 215-822-2753
> 
> They have several tree operators, and are very reliable. 23 and 36 ton cranes.
> ...



Yes, and I have worked with Bauman once or twice but over in Bucks County and I know its a good hour and a half ( at least) on the road one way under harsh traffic conditions. Its a brutal commute.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 25, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Yes, I need a crane. Well, maybe not need but I am looking for someone to help with jobs from time to time. I would call around here but I think most crane guys won't touch tree work cept for that crazy guy with the old beat-up one.
> I actually don't think I can compete by contracting the crane like this but am interested in knowing if there are guys out there willing at least to talk. I don't want to get anyone involved in something without talking first.



Thackary will do tree work , they are on street rd . And there is a company here in Jersey called lift -it he will go to PA and he's real good with trees tell him Eddy Buck sent ya..


----------



## limbwalker54 (Nov 4, 2009)

Dan, I have a guy that would be perfect for you. He's top notch and owns his own crane, specifically for tree work. I will give you name and number if you call me, 484-576-9800
He used to work for a big main line co and then bought one of their cranes and had it respooled and he specifically does tree work with it. He subs himself out to different guys like us in the area.


-Mike


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2009)

limbwalker54 said:


> Dan, I have a guy that would be perfect for you. He's top notch and owns his own crane, specifically for tree work. I will give you name and number if you call me, 484-576-9800
> He used to work for a big main line co and then bought one of their cranes and had it respooled and he specifically does tree work with it. He subs himself out to different guys like us in the area.
> 
> 
> -Mike



Actually that sounds good and I will give you a ring but now I am looking for some help in other areas too. If you want to get together I have some decent paying jobs lined that I could use another well rounded pro on. If you are interested in some work let me know.


----------

